# NJ wed nite snow??>??



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

accuweather is saying an inch or two in the evening. hopefully its plowablepayuppayup


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

any jerze guys expecting anything?


----------



## 600rrpilot (Aug 24, 2005)

my front diff went on the dodge....so of course its going to be plowable.


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

Yea it looks like it should just be plowable. Thats all I need two inches haha payup It might be more if some spots are getting 3-6 inches from Minnesota to PA. And then even Minnesota might get 4-8. So ho knows until it comes.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

you got 13" so far jeepplow


----------



## LAB INC (Oct 19, 2006)

*What do you guys think ?*

Hey what do you guys think ? When will we get a good storm hear in NJ, I mean like more then 3 inches. I hear is going to warm up a little bit the second half if Dec. I hope we get some good snow fall. So let me know what you guys think ?????


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

yea its supposed to creep up into the 50s next week but hopefully we can get a 6 inchr before christmas. def could use the payup


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

iceyman;445662 said:


> you got 13" so far jeepplow


Yea thats true but the first 2.5 inches only accumulated on the grass and cars. But I have plowed for to events so far this season.payup


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

hopefully today we get at least 2"


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

So did any Jersey guys get any? I only got a half an inch, still salted. Another little storm coming tomorrow, maybe another inch or two. I hope keep it coming.payup:bluebounc


----------



## 600rrpilot (Aug 24, 2005)

a dusting here and a dusting forecasted for tomorrow. My truck is still down......so if im salting....Im salting with a bucket and coffee can out of the trunk of a saturn!


----------

